# HK45c



## GCBHM

Anyone out there with an HK45c who can tell me what you think of the weapon? I watched a review recently comparing the HK45 to the FN45, and they seemed to be pretty parallel with a few differences. One, the HK only holds 10 rounds where the FN holds 15, and the FN is about $300 less expensive than the HK.


----------



## VAMarine

Well the 45c will hold even less than the FN unless you use the 10rd mag in the "C". The flush fitting standard mag in the 45c holds 8.

I do not have the C but I do have the full size, I love the gun but if I wanted something smaller for carry I'd probably split the difference and get. Glock 30S. But if I wanted a hammer fired pistol I would get the 45c in the V1 Light LEM. 

If we're not talking about carry, I might be persuaded to go the FN route, but it is a pretty big chunk of gun.


----------



## GCBHM

My hang up with the HKs is that they are just sort of chunky and bulky to me. I've handled the USPs before and they feel ok in my hand, but the mechanisms are just awkard to me. The 45c seems to be somewhat less bulky, but I have not handled one yet. I owned an FNS9 before, and loved the gun actually. But I have not handled the FN45. It does seem to be quite a large pistol though, and I certainly would not carry it unless it was a duty pistol. I have held the G30S, and it felt good. Better than the G30 actually, which is an extremely smooth shooting pistol. Surprisingly so to me.


----------



## VAMarine

The 45 and 45c are a little more svelte than the USP and if you go the LEM route the controls are pretty much a non issue. The other "hang up" with the HK is the paddle mag release. People either love it or hate it. If you don't know how to feel about it you need to get your hands on one again and look at the mag release a little more critically.


----------



## GCBHM

VAMarine said:


> The 45 and 45c are a little more svelte than the USP and if you go the LEM route the controls are pretty much a non issue. The other "hang up" with the HK is the paddle mag release. People either love it or hate it. If you don't know how to feel about it you need to get your hands on one again and look at the mag release a little more critically.


Yeah, I'm not crazy about that mag release either. It's difficult for me to operate. I had the HK MK23 for a short time, and although the pistol was smooth, I just didn't like it.


----------



## jyo

I LIKE to HK style mag release---easy to use trigger finger to drop mags---far superior to 1911 mag release. I own a 45C and like it very much---mine is DA/SA and I am quite ok with the trigger as well---TOTALLY reliable with any ammo I have tried (typical boring HK reliability)---shoots right to point of aim---whats not to like?


----------



## GCBHM

They just seem bulky and cumbersome to me. I like the feel of the P30 series, but I'm just used to the DA of the Glock that even the DA/SA of Sigs isn't preferred anymore. Once you get comfortable with something, it's hard to want something else.


----------



## omahaoutdoors

I like my HK45C too. I don't think FN even has a compact 45.


----------



## GCBHM

omahaoutdoors said:


> I like my HK45C too. I don't think FN even has a compact 45.


FN does not produce a compact 45. I'm not sure that FN produces a compact handgun. I was just curious about the HK45c.


----------



## casurvivor

deleted post from 2014


----------



## tps3443

I've got a HK45CT, the compact tactical model in V3, no safety, decock only lever.

This pistol is very slim, on 1.14 inches thick.

I've handled numerous FNX45's. And while I love FNH in general, I couldn't get past the toy feel of the gun. The action, the grip. It all feels like a toy.

The HK45C, or CT is built much heavier! Plus, it uses a O ring lock up barrel for better accuracy.

My gun is rated for 45+P 45+P+, even 45 Super ammo .

I love it, and while it did cost me about $1,100 new. It's about the best polymer pistol you can buy. This HK45CT replaced the Mk23, and the navy seals use the HK45CT V3 model which is now the MK24 MOD 0 with a AAC Tirant 45S suppresor/ gun package as standard issue.

This is a old thread, but. A sweet pistol.


----------



## desertman

tps3443 said:


> I've got a HK45CT, the compact tactical model in V3, no safety, decock only lever.
> 
> This pistol is very slim, on 1.14 inches thick.
> 
> I've handled numerous FNX45's. And while I love FNH in general, I couldn't get past the toy feel of the gun. The action, the grip. It all feels like a toy.
> 
> The HK45C, or CT is built much heavier! Plus, it uses a O ring lock up barrel for better accuracy.
> 
> My gun is rated for 45+P 45+P+, even 45 Super ammo .
> 
> I love it, and while it did cost me about $1,100 new. *It's about the best polymer pistol you can buy.* This HK45CT replaced the Mk23, and the navy seals use the HK45CT V3 model which is now the MK24 MOD 0 with a AAC Tirant 45S suppresor/ gun package as standard issue.
> 
> This is a old thread, but. A sweet pistol.


Not about. It is the best polymer pistol you can buy.


----------



## Viper

Of my fifteen pistols the HK45c is my favorite.


----------

